# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Is it me , or is this the most overpriced piece of useless equipment?

## Kiwi Sapper

$US259 currently = $NZ311 +.

Am I incorrect in expecting any animal to passively sit and watch whilst a tree stump walked towards them?




New Spot and Stalk Shield from Nature Blind

----------


## Gibo

Ha Ha!! Might be the go for paddock hunters?

----------


## the scudd

you can be sure they will sell plenty of them, I know what you mean though

----------


## ebf

Bwaaahaahaa  :Thumbsup: 

8lbs, jeez you could carry a whole second rifle instead.

Imagine lugging that all over the Ruahines, no thanks  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Imagine lugging that all over the Ruahines, no thanks


But you thought about it............

----------


## faregame

you should have seen the stuff and the shot show - like a whole massive stump, complete with door and windows as a hide

----------


## Gibo

> you should have seen the stuff and the shot show - like a whole massive stump, complete with door and windows as a hide


Lazy yanks  :Grin:

----------


## bully

might as well just get a deer skin, throw it on and walk around like a deer, join the herd they will never know. (just don't use a hind skin, the old stag might want a hop on!)

----------


## Maca49

Be a bastard if someone decided to sight their rifle in on your stump! :Melt:

----------


## sako75

Be fine if Spartacus was on the rampage

----------


## Rushy

Well bugger me.  Surely now I have seen everything.

----------


## Pengy

Bet you aint seen an Elephant fly

----------


## Gibo

> Bet you aint seen an Elephant fly


Of course he has they are everywhere!

----------


## Scouser

do they do them in Beech....?

----------


## Rushy

> Bet you aint seen an Elephant fly


Yep saw one just a while ago. Thanks Gibo.

----------


## Pengy

I hate to be the one to tell you this rushy, but I strongly supsect that Gibo`s picture may have been digitally tampered with. Cant be 100% sure, but something about it looks slightly dodgy. (bit like the poster really  :Psmiley:  )

----------


## Spook

I rescued this from the forest before they logged it...I had planned to sell it as a landscape item...maybe I should put wheels on it and flog it as a hide.

----------


## Rushy

> I hate to be the one to tell you this rushy, but I strongly supsect that Gibo`s picture may have been digitally tampered with. Cant be 100% sure, but something about it looks slightly dodgy. (bit like the poster really  )


Nah, if Gibo says it is real it is real.  I have never known him to stretch the truth. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Toby

> I have never known him to stretch the truth. Ha ha ha ha


What about pulling the truth apart and reassembling it completely backwards?

----------


## madjon_

> What about pulling the truth apart and reassembling it completely backwards?


there's a place in wellie where they do that :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

First attempt.......pretty good at this I reckon  :Grin:

----------


## square1

How does that saying go about a fool and his money being easily separated?

----------


## Spook

> $US259 currently = $NZ311 +.
> 
> Am I incorrect in expecting any animal to passively sit and watch whilst a tree stump walked towards them?
> 
> 
> Attachment 20358
> 
> 
> 
> New Spot and Stalk Shield from Nature Blind


He is actually carrying the shield upside down, that knot hole is there for a purpose...to give both hands free to use rifle.

----------


## Munsey

> Be a bastard if someone decided to sight their rifle in on your stump!


You'd leave the dog at home too . Pissing on ya leg all day would wear thin

----------


## kotuku

looks like a bad case of psoriasis-however im pretty bloody sure a mate with jeyes fluid and wirebrush onin ye old black&decker drillcould soon have ya bright&pink again

Hurt ya say -nup he wont feel a bloody thing

mind over matter 
well yes in a way 
 he wont mind you wont fuckin matter

Ya goota be a little cautious with those yanks -its amazing how thw sell skinrashes as camo for wildlife shooting!

----------


## Low box

That explains why the beech trees in the Kaimanawas didn't like my dog pissing on them

----------


## 7mmwsm

Could be good for picking up a good looking tree hugger. Oh thats right, there's no such thing. Unless you are into hairy armpits etc.

----------


## Gibo

> Could be good for picking up a good looking tree hugger. Oh thats right, there's no such thing. Unless you are into hairy armpits etc.


Bwah ha ha!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Could be good for picking up a good looking tree hugger. Oh thats right, there's no such thing. Unless you are into hairy armpits etc.


And hairy legs and moustaches. This is the women we are talking about right?

----------


## Gibo

> And hairy legs and moustaches. This is the women we are talking about right?


Yes, and some german packpackers must follow thir trends  :O O:

----------


## JoshC

What's wrong with hiding in a pile of sticks and waiting for a deer to poke its nose out? Do it all the time. 

Those portable blinds that fold out into a seat are primo...on several occasions had deer feed up to within 15 metres of me while sitting in mine in the turnip paddock  :Cool:

----------

